

A Year in New England: Boston vs. Silicon Valley - superfx
http://moalquraishi.wordpress.com/2013/10/27/a-year-in-new-england-boston-vs-the-valley/

======
frostmatthew
Interesting and well-written perspective, but one thing the author will
eventually learn is it was quick to judge New England weather after
experiencing just one year of it...if he thought there was variety in the
_seasons_ , wait until he sees how much the weather can differ year-to-year
(e.g. last winter was particularly snowy, but not very cold; the previous
winter it hardly snowed and was much colder)

